# Kai "Jackal" Lione



## Kai_Lione (Dec 24, 2012)

Name: Kai "Jackal" Lione
Age: ???
Sex: Male
Species: Fire Kitsune
Height: 7' 11"
Weight: 277 Lbs
Tails: 9 (seen with one because they can get in the way a lot)








Appearance:
- Hair and fur: White fur and silver hair.
- Marking: Orange tipped ears and tails. Black fire symbol on the back of his hands.
- Eye color: Bioluminescent Red with golden specks. (When they are open, usually keeps eyes closed like this: http://www.animecrazy.net/forums/members/u220782/kiamarie-albums-_-picture112084-gin-ichimaru.jpg)
- Other features: X shaped scar in between his eyes and a Scar from a bullet wound on his right arm. (Scar are tan in color)
Details: Black nose, paw pads, claws, etc.




Clothing/Personal Style: Black combat boots, green pants( pants and boots:http://www.dhresource.com/albu_308509857_00-1.0x0/new-army-fans-trousers-black-climbers-apparel.jpg) , red sash around the waist, a black tank top or white t-shirt (tank top: http://www.shapewearformen.com/product/69-large-knapman-tank-top-black.jpg), red bandana around the left bicep, and carries a katana on his waist and a golden Greatsword on his back. Occasionally wears a kitsune mask. 





Weapons: A katana, Ð¿Ñ‹Ð»Ð°ÑŽÑ‰Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ½ÐµÐ³, with a white blade and no guard. The hilt is wrapped in a red cloth and the sheath of the blade is held by the sash around his waist. The katana can be set ablaze and superheated.  This is his main weapon, used for fast attacks. Also uses A Golden Greatsword, Secondary weapon, usually on his back, used for slow, heavy blows. Also knows how to use Scythes









Behavior and Personality: Kind, friendly, and big hearted. Can be cold at times. Is tolerant of everyone of all shape and sizes. Tries to see past the bad things in all people no matter who they are. One of the last few beings that practice chivalry. 








Skills: Weapon and military experience. Shapeshifter. Fire manipulation. Scythe and sword mastery. Can split into 9 teenage 1-tailed kitsune. Can fly.






Weaknesses: Sister








Likes: Kind people, blades, guns, spending time with friends.
Dislikes: Ignorant people, being deceived, being angry.








Description:






A determined, strong, medium build Kitsune with defined muscles (+ has a six pack), who's true origin and age are unknown. Kai is ex-military. He has been in many wars throughout the ages though you wouldn't be able to tell just by looking at him. He's driven tanks, flown planes, and been an infantryman. His favorite vehicles are the A-10 Thunderbolt II and the T-90 MBT Russian tank. He has fought for The [WITHHELD], [WITHHELD], the [WITHHELD], and many other militaries. His strong suites are Hand to hand combat and close quarters.










Kai tends to laugh at most anything and is often found smiling. Has an overall lively attitude towards life. He is a gentle guy, trustworthy man, and someone you can always count on to be there for you. He is very respectful to people, especially women. He has pointed ears. A long snout. He also has a more sinister and evil side to him that most never see or live to tell of it. He is very close to a man named Inari. He has a younger brother named Cytal Lione and a younger sister named Zoey Vegas. He loves them both very much. But one is unaware of his existence. He is usually found near large fires. (and is usually the cause of them.) Kai is very vigilant of his surroundings and very rarely will people get something past him. Trains a lot to keep his physique and sharpness. Loves to spar with others.
















Goal: None.
Profession: Infantry and multi-vehicle elimination.
Personal quote: "Real men live through war with their sanity intact."
Theme song: Blitzkrieg - Audiomachine
Birthdate: ???
Star sign: ???








Favorite food: Eggs cooked in soy sauce/shrimp in the same way.
Favorite drink: Vodka
Favorite location: Waterfalls.
Favorite weather: Rainy.
Favorite color: Red or Gold.








Least liked food: Dehydrated Potatoes.
Least liked drink: Bottled Water
Least liked location: None.
Least liked weather: None.








Favorite person: Younger Sister. (Zoey Vegas)
Least liked person:
Friends: Kumo HÅzuki, Fox Xalian, SixFox, Kuro, and lots of others.
Relations: 
Enemies: Those on the opposite end of the battlefield.
Significant other: Fisk Tikkesi
Orientation: Demisexual.
(More will be added later.)


----------

